#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  New Dark Mode on Google Search for Desktop

## Bhavya

Finally, the Dark Mode feature is rolling out for Google Search on Desktop. Yes, as of now, the Dark Mode option is slowly rolling out to Desktop users running Windows 10 and macOS. Seems like, this Dark Mode feature on Desktop is a part of the A/B testing so it might take a while to reach everyone. You can learn more about this Dark Mode feature here.

----------

